# Mountainbikeverleih Umgebung Mainz/Frankfurt



## WhoDKnee (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum. Ich habe schon länger Interesse am Mountainbiken, habe allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen. Bevor ich viel Geld in ein Rad und zusätzliches Equipment investiere, würde ich das Ganze gerne erst mal ausprobieren. Problem: Ich habe über Google keinen Mountainbikeverleih im Umkreis gefunden. E-Bikes und Stadträder kann man überall leihen, aber bei Mountainbikes scheint das schwieriger zu sein. Wahrscheinlich habe ich am meisten Interesse an einem All-Mountain oder Enduro, da es hier in der Gegend meines Wissens nicht grade viele Parks mit Lift gibt, also müsste ich auch den Berg hoch kommen.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das Hobby ausprobieren kann, bevor ich mich für eine größere Investition entscheide? Außerdem, ohne jemals auf einem Mountainbike gesessen zu haben, ist es auch schwer bei einem Kauf zu beurteilen, ob mir das Bike überhaupt passt.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Bejak (10. Februar 2021)

WhoDKnee schrieb:


> Außerdem, ohne jemals auf einem Mountainbike gesessen zu haben, ist es auch schwer bei einem Kauf zu beurteilen, ob mir das Bike überhaupt passt.


Das kannst du im Fahrradladen ausprobieren. Wenn du z.B. in Mainz-Mombach zum XXL gehst, die haben eine Indoor-Teststrecke, wo du alle Räder ausprobieren kannst, die da rum stehen. Das selbe auch beim XXL in DA-Griesheim, und in Frankfurt beim Stadler. Ist aber wahrscheinlich momentan durch die Pandemie etwas schwierig. Ja, und selbst in den größere Decathlon-Läden (z.B. Dreieiech Sprendlingen) radeln die Leute rum, aber dort bekommt man nur Schrotträder.

Ich kann dir aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wenn du mal die Gelegenheit hast, was gescheites zu testen, nach den ersten 500 Metern wirst du sagen "ich brauch so ein Rad". Bei mir war das mit einem Specialized Stumpjumper, kein schlechter Einstieg zum anfixen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhoDKnee (10. Februar 2021)

Okay, danke schon mal für die Antwort - dann kann ich das also vielleicht doch nach Gefühl beurteilen ob es passt. Hast du vielleicht auch noch einen Tipp bezüglich Verleih in der Gegend, oder irgend einen Weg, das ganze erst mal auszuprobieren?


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Februar 2021)

Santa Cruz und BMC in Frage kommen, ist bißchen weiter weg, dafür aber lt. meinem Bikekumpel ein sehr guter Laden, wo Du Testbikes im Gelände (Stromberg) fahren kannst: 








						Fahrrad Rith in Stromberg
					

Dein Fahrrad-Fachhändler mit über 20jähriger Erfahrung und Familientradition. Bei uns findest Du eine große Auswahl an Fahrrädern, Mountainbikes und E-Bikes namhafter Hersteller samt Zubehör und Bekleidung.




					www.fahrrad-rith.com


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2021)

Es gibt in der Regio auch MTB treffs. Wenn Du da mal hinkommst und nett fragst ob Du Dich mal in Begleitung ein paar Meter durch den Wald bewegen kannst, bekommst Du schnell ein Gefühl dafür.


----------



## Bejak (12. Februar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Regio auch MTB treffs. Wenn Du da mal hinkommst und nett fragst ob Du Dich mal in Begleitung ein paar Meter durch den Wald bewegen kannst, bekommst Du schnell ein Gefühl dafür.


Ja, Kontakte sind immer gut. Ich war im Herbst mal mit ein paar Leuten hier aus dem Ort in der Gegend unterwegs, und die sind gemischt MTBs und Gravelbikes gefahren, daher eher nur Waldautobahnen, und wir haben unterwegs mal getauscht, ich wollte ja mal sehen, wie sich so ein Gravelbike fährt, und der Gravelbiker wollte sehen wie sich ein Hardtail im Vergleich macht. Er war von meinem Rad sehr angetan, ich aber nicht so von dem Gravelbike, diese tief runtergezogenen Rennradlenker liegen mir nicht so, das geht ganz schön in den Rücken, was aber vielleicht Gewöhnungssache ist, und mir fehlte die gefederte Vorderradgabel (aber das gibts wohl auch schon bei Gravelbikes).


----------

